# Bamboo Shark!



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh dear,

we cannot turn down an animal in need so we are rescueing a bamboo shark tonight...ahhhh preperations must take place.
This is going to be a very different expeience.

Apparently its not in good shape as it was fighting with another one.
Hmmmm i think ill be wearing thick gloves!


Phil


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

hope all goes well how big isi?


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks, its a male thats almost fully grown and its just under a meter in length lol


Phil


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

lol good good luck!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: have you ever had something like this?


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

So where are you putting this bamboo shark once you have it?


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

good luck! post some pics of him if you can!

good to hear you wont turn him down


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

i reckon it would eat me alive.... :crazy:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

The other thing is thats its in a massive aquarium with 5 others of about the same size and the owner said they cant get anybody to get them out, a net wont work because the sharks will hide etc...

So its going to be a 3 man job, a few plastic sheets, waders, gloves and some balls lol.



Phil : victory:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

sahunk said:


> lol good good luck!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: have you ever had something like this?


Yes but not of this size etc...



Diablo said:


> So where are you putting this bamboo shark once you have it?


we have a 700 ltr aquarium 



SSamm said:


> good luck! post some pics of him if you can!
> will do!
> 
> good to hear you wont turn him down


No we never turn anything down unless we have to : victory:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Would love to see pics of the fish tank  

Going to be a big one if the shark is just under a metre in length.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

i think every marine tank should have a bamboo shark in it they are stunning 


luke


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

lukendaniel said:


> i think every marine tank should have a bamboo shark in it they are stunning
> 
> 
> luke


 
agreed : victory:


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

no doubt u know this alrady but make sure there's no stray current in the tank it drives them bananas as will the magnetic field from powerheads/pumps. closed pump systems only for these : victory:

shop i used to work for used to have loads of stray current from the light fittings but were too cheap to get it sorted and ended up with these constantly trying to leap out the tank. incidentally they also thought it was a marvellous idea to get in leopard sharks (Triakis semifasciata) which is a pelagic temperate species which can reach over 2m for the tropical marine (fish only) system which had been treated regularly with copper. At a later date the assistant manager there treated the marine system (which already had a correct level or cuprazin in it for a case of whitespot) with a nice strong dose of protozin, which put the copper level at about 10x over what it should have been and when everything died tried to blame me :bash: (this has turned into a rant, sorry.....:lol2


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes will try to get some pictures if we have time tonight.
We are leaving here at about 19:30.

Slightly nervous as there are 6 sharks in a small aquarium that are being ill treated!

We will hopefully be getting rid of the aquarium we have now for a larger one soon aswell.
There is a slight current in it fishboy but it is very minor and high up so it shouldnt be a problem.


Thanks
Phil


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Right were off now...
wish us luck 



Phil : victory:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

good luck mate, post pics!

bamboo sharks are the most amazing looking fish, i really envy you!


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok just got back,

All went fairly well although shark is very stressed and is in the tank for some peice and quiet. we wont be taking a pic of it tonight as it needs to relax but the (prevoius) owner bluetoothed us this pic to my phone.








Shark looks very nice but does have a few nips on it as we found out that out of the 6 sharks 5 were male.

Phil


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Lol just looked at pic, not a great one i must get a better one soon.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

when i said current, i meant stray voltage :lol2::lol2::lol2: best to have a good strong current with these to keep the water flowing through their gills, as they stay stationary quite a lot, though maybe not too much turbulence although it wont really matter if they are jammed beteen the rocks most the time


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Ah i see. well niether of our 'currents' will be dangerous lol.


Phil


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Philcw said:


> Ah i see. well niether of our 'currents' will be dangerous lol.
> 
> 
> Phil


:no1:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Love bamboo sharks, really cool. well done! : victory:


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

The Oasis Aquarium used to stock these, was very tempted to get one but decided against it and went for a pangasius pangasius instead, always wished id of gone for the Bamboo though.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

snakelover said:


> Love bamboo sharks, really cool. well done! : victory:


Thanks  quite proud realy.



WeThePeople said:


> The Oasis Aquarium used to stock these, was very tempted to get one but decided against it and went for a pangasius pangasius instead, always wished id of gone for the Bamboo though.


Yeah they are stunning, not sure whether to rehome this one or keep it lol


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

Are they relatively hard to keep then? My friend is obsessed with sharks and was always talking about getting one but I took no notice lol now it seems so many people love this kind of shark.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Well they are quite high maintanence regarding tank, food etc... but well worth it.
Other than that they are fairly seld sufficient 



Phil : victory:


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> The Oasis Aquarium used to stock these, was very tempted to get one but decided against it and went for a pangasius pangasius instead, always wished id of gone for the Bamboo though.


 
you got a pangasius instead of a bamboo shark??? 
i hope you weren't intending on keeping them in the same type of setup :lol2:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Good luck with her she looks gorgeous!


----------



## unrealjill (Aug 17, 2007)

good luck and keep us updated - always very keen to hear about shark projects. well done rescuing it, there are plenty who would have turned away


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Hiya,

Yes will defo keep you updated, we havent turned anything away yet apart from rodents as we dont have facilities or expertise to help them back to good health but we always make sure they are rescued by another centre 

We willl always try to rescue everything we can 




Phil : victory:


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

fishboy said:


> you got a pangasius instead of a bamboo shark???
> i hope you weren't intending on keeping them in the same type of setup :lol2:


No not at all, Ive got a reef tank instead of a Bamboo set up :no1:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

I am looking into getting a new reef tank but that is one thing that im not to sure on how to go about etc... lol

Phil


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

See here mate, best reef forum around Reef Safe • Index page Lots of shop owners who will do you a discount too. : victory:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

WeThePeople said:


> See here mate, best reef forum around Reef Safe • Index page Lots of shop owners who will do you a discount too. : victory:


Thanks matey 


Saved under favorite...



Phil


----------

